# Making Strong Hexagon Joints.



## Thai Cat (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm building an aquarium stand for a 60 gallon hexagon aquarium. I can't upload pictures at the present time but I'm opting for two hexagon shaped pieces with 4 legs for support. 

I'm wondering what the strongest joint is for joining the hexagon pieces would be. I have just basic tools such as a miter saw, basic hand tools and a drill. I put 4 screws on each joint but am hesitant to put 600-700lbs on this thing without knowing it will stay together. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot picture in my mind what you want to do. Can you post a sketch?

G


----------



## Thai Cat (Mar 24, 2012)

Hopefully, this will give a good idea. I have two hexagon shaped pieces (Theoretically a foot and top of a stand. The pieces shown have only 4 drywall screws per joint. I don't think that's sufficient to hold 600-700lbs. I'm looking for advice, in regards to strengthening each of those joints and connecting them together in any sort of fashionable and correct looking manner.

It appears it's impossible to post pictures on this forum. I've tried any and every way I know how...To no avail.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Posting pictures on this forum is relatively ease. The following link takes you to the picture posting procedure.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/

George


----------

